# Recognize This Part For A South Bend Heavy 10 Saddle Or Apron?



## Hozzie (Dec 30, 2016)

I have been refurbing my heavy 10 since I needed to replace all of the felts.  I am now on the home stretch.  I have done well up to this point to not have any extra parts or pieces left but I now have one part that I can't figure out where it goes.  It is either a part off of the apron or saddle, but I can't figure out for the life of me where it goes.  I am hoping the apron as it is the last component I have to put together, but before I proceed, I want to make sure it isn't part of the saddle somewhere.  I have the saddle back on the lathe, but it would be easy enough right now to take apart and make sure this gets in it's rightful spot.

So, anyone recognize what this is?  I have scoured my refurb manual and googled for any parts diagram with not success so far.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hozzie (Dec 30, 2016)

I figured it out.  I was from the cross feed.  Easy enough to fix without tearing things apart too much.


----------

